

Obama trying to close S CORP tax loophole - alohahacker
http://news.yahoo.com/white-house-closing-tax-loophole-could-fund-student-172330175--sector.html
Alot of us including myself have formed s corps to save money through distributions we take.<p>Obama is trying to close this tax benefit and instead tax the whole portion of profits with medicare etc. instead of just wages.<p>I don't see how this helps small business at all.  Means less money in our pockets.
======
alohahacker
I don't see how this going to help small businesses.

As a registered small business S Corp, if this passed it would be thousands
more in taxes for me( about 10k).

